# rdiff-backup problem [SOLVED]

## kdvgent

Via a cron job, I make a backup of certain directories on my webserver to another machine (my desktop).  The cron job runs from the desktop.  Since yesterday, things do not work anymore.  Help needed (I do not know anything about python)

The cron job:

 *Quote:*   

> antec ~ # cat /etc/cron.daily/rdiff-backup.cron
> 
>     #!/bin/sh
> 
>     # Where the backups go
> ...

 

 And the output of the job:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/cron.daily/rdiff-backup.cron
> 
> Warning: Local version 1.1.5 does not match remote version 1.0.4.
> 
> Exception '
> ...

 Last edited by kdvgent on Mon Apr 30, 2007 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cynric

It looks like it's just an error due to different versions of rdiff running as shown in the second line of the error:  *Quote:*   

> Warning: Local version 1.1.5 does not match remote version 1.0.4.

  I'd take a guess that your desktop is using the unstable portage branch while the server is stable. Probably all you need to do is downgrade your desktop version of rdiff-backup (or upgrade your server version if you are comfortable with running unstable on it). I don' t know enough about rdiff itself to make any comments on its usage. Hope that helps.

----------

## kdvgent

Indeed, making both versions the same solved the issue.

With the different versions, everything was working fine for months.  So, I assume an update of the unstable package brook their possibility to work together.

----------

